# Allergic to beef



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

Two months into a raw diet for my dogs I introduced ground beef. I started with chicken, then fish, then added ground turkey, occasionally sardines, and supplement with whole eggs and yougurt. 

My 3 yr old female, Akasha has suffered from ear infections off and on all her life. With the combo of change to raw diet and herbal remedies, her ear problems disappeared! Then immediately upon adding ground beef into her diet, she started shaking her head again. I took her off the beef and her shaking stopped. 

My question is should I supplement her with any other proteins or is the combo of chicken quarters, ground turkey, and fish enough variety for a healthy diet? My 2 other dogs seem to have adapted happily to the beef. I thank you for any advice you can give.


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

Does she tolerate pork?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I would just cross beef off her list of proteins and keep adding new ones.

Lamb, pork, goat, venison, bison and so on.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Agree with Lauri's post - as much variety as you can provide is the important thing. I feed all of the above except for goat which I don't have access to, plus Jack Mackerel (don't feed King, it has a high mercury content), salmon, and sardines. 

____________________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - at the Bridge


----------



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for the advice, I'll start by adding pork, if that works I'll keep working through the proteins.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

If you are ever in North SD County...there is an Emu farmer that sells MM and RMB's for dog food! That would give you a red meat to add for variety.


----------



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks mspiker03, once we get our chest freezer it will be worth the trip to stock up on some emu. We like going down there anyway, sometimes to see friends, so we could combine a trip. Thanks again for the tip.


----------

